# Good book about FIV



## mstanlin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm new here, and hopefully this is the correct category for this post.

One of my cats was diagnosed with FIV several months ago (the Feline Immunodeficiency Virus - some vets also call it Feline AIDS). The best advice I got from the local vet was to put my cat to sleep because "there are no treatments for FIV."

I immediately launched a search for websites, books, articles, or anything that would be useful in my efforts to keep my cat healthy, and I found a resource I'd like to share here.

"Feline AIDS: A Pet Owner's Guide" by Thomas Hapka offers a realistic yet positive perspective on treating and caring for cats with FIV, including comprehensive natural treatments. I applied this information to my own cat's care with very good results. Had I not found this book, I'm convinced I would no longer have my cat. 

I felt compelled to share this here, as I'm sure there are many pet owners out there being wrongfully told there are "no treatment options" for FIV, and it troubles me to think of just how many cats with this disease may have been needlessly euthanized based on this false premise.

"Feline AIDS: A Pet Owner's Guide" can be found at amazon.com or felineaids.org, and I'd recommend it for anyone taking on the challenge of caring for an FIV+ cat.

- Melody


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and what a great addition of valuable information!

I understand there is no cure for FIV, but I do believe they can be managed and be given a great quality of life for quite some time. I also have an immuno deficiency disease. I know there is no cure, only managment of symptoms, have had surgery to remove a very troublesome spot and am still hoping for a 'remission' and cessation of my symptoms. 
It can happen. ...and cats can live good lives with FIV and attentive care.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

There are a lot of myths regarding FIV+ cats. Like, they only live for around 5 years and that they have to be an only cat. Your vet is right in that there is no cure, but there are therapies (albeit expensive ones) for cats with FAIDS (they actually get treated with very similar drugs to people with AIDS) and infections can always be treated with antibiotics.

Has your cat got FAIDS or are they just infected with the virus?

I ask because my cat is FIV+. He was born with the virus and, so far at least, has been very healthy. He does not have any supplements, only good quality cat dinners (wet and raw) and he gets some evening primrose oil every now and then (when I remember it ... :lol. He doesnt go outside but other than that, he recieves no 'special care' just because he is FIV+. He doesnt need it. There is certainly no 'managing' required. I almost forget he has the virus at all.

Recent research strongly suggests that the majority of cats with FIV live perfectly normal lives and live just as long as cats that are not infected with the virus. Of course, in some cats, the virus does become full blown ... but is most cases, it does not.

Thanks for the information though. It looks pretty useful for cats with full blown FAIDS.


----------

